# Netzwerkdrucker druckt nicht



## voelzi (8. November 2003)

Ich habe unter Suse 9.0 mit Samba einen Netzwerkdrucker eingerichtet. Diesen Drucker konnte ich auch am Windows ME einwandfrei wiederfinden und einrichten.
Wie ich aber die Testseite drucken wollte, so wurde dies bei Win ME auch anscheinend fehlerfrei abgearbeitet aber der Drucker auf dem Linux System druckte/reagierte nicht.

Meine IP:
LINUX: 192.168.1.10
ME:     192.168.1.11


Meine smb.conf:

[global]
   workgroup = TUX-NET
   os level = 2
   time server = Yes
   unix extensions = Yes
   encrypt passwords = yes
   map to guest = Bad User
   printing = CUPS
   printcap name = CUPS
   socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY
   wins support = No
   veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/riched20.dll/*.{*}/
   server string = Samba Server
   add user script =
   domain master = false
   domain logons = no
   local master = no
   preferred master = auto
;;   ldap server = 127.0.0.1
[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   valid users = %S
   browseable = no
   read only = No
   create mask = 0640
   directory mask = 0750
   guest ok = no
   printable = no
[printers]
   comment = All Printers
   path = /var/tmp
   printable = yes
   create mask = 0600
   browseable = no
   guest ok = yes
[print$]
   comment = Printer Drivers
   path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
   write list = @ntadmin root
   force group = ntadmin
   create mask = 0664
   directory mask = 0775
   browseable = yes
   guest ok = no
   printable = no

meine cupsd.conf :
<Location />
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow From 127.0.0.1
Allow From 127.0.0.2
Allow From 192.168.1.11
Allow From @LOCAL
</Location>


----------

